# Cracking bones and exercise?



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Whenever I exercise, I get these constant cracking sounds from my bones and I get too scared to the point where I just stop exercising (which sucks cause I was actually having a decent session today :lol)


Does anyone else get this? :afr
How can I fix this?


----------



## Parkman (Feb 3, 2011)

Have you tried stretching beforehand to see if that helps?


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Parkman said:


> Have you tried stretching beforehand to see if that helps?


Yeah I did  It still hasn't worked though, but thanks!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Try warming up... before you start your workout. Also its normal to hear small cracks every now and then ( used to happen to me) but then your body gets used to the stress of your workouts and eventually the cracking sounds will be gone.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

WD-40


----------



## Sonnyboy (Dec 8, 2011)

My joints have always made cracking sounds. And they never gave me even the slightest problem I am now 36 years old. I ran for about a decade about 100 k a week and my ankles always cracked.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

do you hydrate yourself well ? water is the lubricant for your joints, be sure to drink at least two liters a day, and another thing, before workout try drinking 1-2 glasses of water to make sure you are hydrated

also do more warming up


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, everyone  Going to apply this pre-workout


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

My ankles crack when I walk most of the time. I've just kind of accepted it as annoying and try to ignore it


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

> Cracking and popping joints are fairly common in people of all ages. Strangely though, medical science still isn't quite sure what causes the noise. There are three leading theories.
> 
> Ligaments, the bands of tissue that hold bones together, make a snapping noise when a rapidly moving joint pulls them tight.
> It's the sound of tendons snapping over or around a joint.
> ...


http://www.webefit.com/articles_200-299/article_210_JointCracking.html


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

If it isn't painful it's fine.


----------

